# KUALA LUMPUR | TNB Gold | 220m+ | 721ft+ | 55 fl | 150m | 492ft | 45 fl | U/C



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

TENAGA Nasional Bhd, Malaysia’s biggest power producer









https://melatiehsan.com.my/projects/tnb-mixed-development-bangsar/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tenaga plans new corporate HQ*
12/11/07

Construction of the proposed 34-storey building, estimated to cost up to RM350 million, will start next year and is expected to complete by 2010

TENAGA Nasional Bhd (TNB) is planning a new corporate headquarters in Kuala Lumpur to cater for its 30,000 workforce and expanding operations.

Property valuers said that the proposed 34-storey building could cost between RM300 million and RM350 million.

It could even be higher depending on TNB's requirements.

The new headquarters will be situated on land next to its current headquarters in Jalan Bangsar, which is 70 years old.

It will be designed by famed Malaysian architect Hijjaz Kasturi.

Construction will start next year and is expected to be completed by 2010.

Hijjaz also designed the RM700 million 77-storey Menara Telekom situated in Jalan Pantai, close to TNB's current headquarters.

The TM headquarters is based on renowned Malaysian sculptor and artist Latiff Mohidin's award-winning masterpiece, the Pucuk Rebung, which depicts a young bamboo shoot with strong foundations at its root and few leaves sprouting.

The new TNB headquarters will also be based on the Pucuk Rebung.

"The new building is necessary as the current workplace is filled to the brim, and we want to place all our workers currently scattered everywhere, such as nearby Menara Telekom and Crystal Plaza, under one roof.

"The new building will enable TNB to save on operational costs such as rental payments," said a source.

A full-scale model of the new headquarters is on display at TNB's office lobby. TNB officials could not be reached for comment.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-Delete-


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow 210 m for 37 floors? thats much

Whats the hight of the spire?


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

another 200+m building for KL :banana:
to d mods.. could u pls move this thread into skycrapers sub forum.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

pedang said:


> to d mods.. could u pls move this thread into skycrapers sub forum.


Done.


----------



## roxasnobody (Jan 26, 2009)

that's nice


----------



## kingsc (Apr 7, 2008)

It looks good


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-edit-


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Very nice design. Proposal doesnt need that spire, would look much better without it....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-edit-


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From http://www.dlsqs.com/


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.senireka.com.my/


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

new proposal?the old one is better


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

so ugly.. the old one is better +1


----------



## VCTech09 (Nov 12, 2010)

Where is the proposed land site for the building?


----------



## solidsnake (Dec 11, 2007)

VCTech09 said:


> Where is the proposed land site for the building?


Near the current HQ at Jalan Bangsar. Anyway, the previous CEO shelved the plans i.e. the above designs because of unfavourable financial position. But I heard TNB under the current management have plans to build new buildings anyway because they are doing better now.:cheers:


----------



## epalmasam (Aug 24, 2015)

When the construction begin?~ still don't know yet&#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56861;


----------



## headshrinker (Sep 2, 2015)

Another 200m+ building?!?! Their skyline is just getting better


----------

